# New from Chemical Guys and Meguiars



## DetailedClean

We've just listed the following newly available products from Chemical Guys and Meguiars to Detailed Clean over the past couple weeks, particularly loving the CG Glazed Doughnut Scent:

*Chemical Guys Fresh Glazed Doughnut Air Freshener*
Chemical Guys Fresh Glazed Doughnut Scent Premium Air Freshener, one spray of Fresh Glazed Doughnut Scent will fill your car with that heavenly aroma that normally wafted from the box your friends fought over tug-of-war style in the back seat.


*Chemical Guys Cherry Wet Wax*
Chemical Guys Cherry Wet Wax is a natural carnauba cream wax makes any car glow with deep-wet radiance. When it comes to beauty and clarity, nature knows the best way, so Chemical Guys master blenders replicated the unique glistening glowing shine of ripe wild cherries. By blending natural Brazilian carnauba wax with proprietary gloss enhancers and wetting agents, Chemical Guys created a cream wax that makes any car shimmer deeply and glow intensely.


*Chemical Guys Fresh Cherry Blast Air Freshener*
Chemical Guys Fresh Cherry Blast Air Freshener smells just like fresh-picked cherries ready to be baked in a delicious pie. We've pressed the scent of these tangy little orbs into a refreshing air freshener that will surely make you smile. Cherry Blast Scent Premium Air Freshener and Odour Eliminator is a concentrated, long-lasting premium air freshener with natural enzymatic odour elimination properties.


*Meguiars Foaming Bug & Tar*
Meguiars Foaming Bug & Tar is a professional strength bug and tar remover is formulated to quickly remove the toughest of bugs along with built-up road grime and tar. It does all of this without any scrubbing, yet is still very gentle on today's modern surfaces.


*Meguiars New Car Scent Protectant*
Meguiar's New Car Scent Protectant provides protection and shine to all vinyl, rubber and plastic while leaving behind a fresh, new car scent. This premium formula is non-greasy and will provide UV protection to defend against fading, cracking & aging. Now it's easy for the interior of your vehicle to small as good as it looks with Meguiars New Car Scent Protectant.


*Meguiars Carpet & Fabric Re-Fresher*
Meguiars Carpet & Fabric Re-Fresher Odour Eliminator Spray with a Fresh New Car Smell is a specialised formula implements Meguiar's Re-Fresher Technology allowing the Carpet & Cloth Re-Fresher to instantly freshen automotive interiors while permanently removing and eliminating even the toughest of odours instead of just masking or covering them up.


Detailed Clean for car care products


----------

